# Son got engaged yesterday...



## alphachief (Feb 8, 2013)

and in typical cracker fashion, proposed at the gun range.  They both graduate from Bama in May...couldn't be happier for them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that is classy! Congratulations to the couple!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations,hope the couple have many happy years together.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 8, 2013)

Hard not to like that style.
Congratulations!


----------



## Dan DeBord (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats . No better place to start.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome....Congrats to them!


----------



## Shug (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations, pretty neat way to propose


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that's a dang neat way to propose & accept!!


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## fredw (Feb 8, 2013)

That's great.....congratulations to all.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that is classy! Congratulations to the couple!



ain't it ..  

congrats to em , I hope them many happy years together ...


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 8, 2013)

A post worthy of the Bragging Board if I ever saw one.
Congratulations all around.


----------



## jtomczak (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## pnome (Feb 8, 2013)

that's awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## tcoker (Feb 11, 2013)

now that's imaginative.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that's just cool.  Congrats to the young couple.

Hoss


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that is a excellent way to ask a lady to marry you ! Congrats !! Question wander what he would have done had she shot no ! Lol or missed the target lol


----------



## Jasper (Feb 11, 2013)

How cool is that! Congrats!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 11, 2013)

Didnt you teach that boy anything. He just added another gift day or potential I forgot day to his future list.
Should have done it feb 14 so he double up.
Now please explain this to him so he wont do it again in the future.

Prime examples;
Both daughters were born on existing holidays. Cant forget if you wanted to.
Proposed on feb 14, got married on her birthday in june.

The only sucker punch is that fathers day always is the week of our anniversay/her birthday so i lost a free day for me.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's too cool! Congrats to all!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 11, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Now that is a excellent way to ask a lady to marry you ! Congrats !! Question wander what he would have done had she shot no ! Lol or missed the target lol



Too funny...you can tell she had a slight case of the yips (a little high and right), but I guess than could have been expected!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that is just slick! Congrats to both of them!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 13, 2013)

Check yes or no.......

now that is cool right there. I am glad your gun was shooting where you wanted it to. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Canyon (Feb 25, 2013)

I like your style!  I proposed to my wife on an old log bridge deep in the woods.


----------



## RMelton (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess you didn't warn him not to teach his (future) wife to shoot. I started teaching my now wife to shoot when I was in college and my dad warned me not to teach her too well.

Congrats to the happy couple.


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## duckyaker90 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL. Love the "yes-no"...check the box!


----------

